# about my budgie's feathers



## sanakir (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone, the feathers looked anormal is something wrong? He is 40 days old.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*How long have you had the budgie?
The budgie's feathers are definitely not normal. You need to have the bird examined by an Avian Veterinarian for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Ensuring your budgie has an extremely healthy diet is going to be essential. Please make sure you read the information in the following threads carefully.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## sanakir (10 mo ago)

Thank you that helped me so much. He have started to eat independently without his parents around 3 or 4 days. He is almost 40 days old.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How many budgies total do you have?
How large is the cage in which you are housing them?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope the feather abnormality is not due to an illness, it looks sort of like a genetic mutation effecting the feathers.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. It brings to mind the poor “feather duster” budgies. *


----------

